# DIY Fake Hollow Log - HELP PLEASE



## bigwoo1 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey y'all, has this been tried before?

I was looking at all the DIY background and rock stuff and came up with an idea I thought I'd try. I used some of the round, styrofoam, water-pipe insulation for keeping your pipes from freezing. I used a hobby knife and cut lines like the lines formed in bark and then heated it with my heat gun. The initial product turned out FANTASTIC immediately. It took on the texture and grain of bark and perfectly resembled a log. Since it is bendable you can move and shape it to really look like a log!

NOW... what paint do I use that is safe and will stick to the styrofoam (it is black). Also, if I silicon glue it down to a bottom piece, do you think it will stay with only 1/4" beads (that is the thickness of the tube) on each side running its length? LASTLY - Is there any reason why I cannot use this styrofoam? Thanks! jim


----------



## k19smith (Sep 6, 2005)

I have no idea on most of your questions, but I would love to see it. Are you trying to figure out how to get it to stay on the bottom? You could just put some gravel in it to hold it down.


----------



## bigwoo1 (Oct 1, 2008)

Mostly I'm concerned about the paint or whatever will work to color coat the styrofoam. I may just see if the quikrete quikwall will stick to it and try to color it with that. But I'm afraid I'll lose the texture if I do that.

Also, I am using some of the solid 3/8" round styrofoam weather stripping and shaping a little and heating to make it look like big broken branches sticking out.

I will make one end look like it is half buried in the bottom with a gradual slope coming out until the opposite end is actually just a little bit off the bottom. I will also cut some holes in various places to make it look like it is rotting and for additional places for the fish to swim in and out of.

A lot of high hopes right now, but as of yet, just tests with small pieces. I need to make a trip to get some really big pipe insulation. What I have is only for 1 to 1 1/2 inch pipe. I need something for 2 1/2 to 3 inch pipe.

I'll post pictures of the progress once I get some answers and can procede with the work.


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Instead of painting it, why not put it in a bucket of water outside in the sun and let algae grow on it? You would then have a somewhat natural covering. You could weigh down the foam with some rocks placed on the inside.

Just my 0.Â½ cents


----------



## bigwoo1 (Oct 1, 2008)

Good IDEA! Check out the new thread for the Picture of the initial log. It really turned out great.


----------



## bigwoo1 (Oct 1, 2008)

Alright, I wanted to show you the picture of how well it turned out. And it took less than 10 minutes to make! But I can't figure out how to attach a picture. Do I have to do the image thing and put my pic on a URL? Thanks.


----------



## k19smith (Sep 6, 2005)

If you go to photobucket you can up load your pics for free that will let you post your pics.


----------

